# MBBS in PAK or UK



## AK470 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, i wanna know is it better to take MBBS course in Pakistan OR UK ? in all aspects kindly help through it ?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Obviously everyone is going to say UK but it all depends on your circumstances. If you are a British/EU National then you might be able to get in as home student in UK. As home student you have to pay ?9000 per year but as overseas student you will have par around ?22000 per year. As home student you might be able to get loan and pay when you get a job but as an overseas student you will need ?30000 per year in advance for fee and living expenses.

If you do your MBBS in Pakistan and get in on open merit then you can save all that money and just pay ?100 per year as fee. You can then pass PLAB and find a job in UK.

Need to know your circumstances to give you the best advice.


----------



## AK470 (Nov 1, 2011)

For MBBS in uk have to take 1 year foundation and then i will get admited in bsc/MD program in which clinical 2 last year would be in USA and it cost alot for whole 7 year period where as in Pakistan it is way tooo cheap and 5 year for MBBS. If course fee is not concern then what is the the difference the doc study there at UK and a doc study in Pakistan ? though the Pakistan doc can take take test and run in stream but what will be plus point if i study in uk and what will be negative point if i study in Pakistan?????? Any idea ?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the same problem as you but the differnce is that I live in Canada and you are talking about uk medical colleges but as you are saying that its a whole 7 year period and you have to go through a bsc/MD program, so i have searched it a lot in Canada for past few months and i hope it is similar to uk medical colleges:
In canada it is the same 7-8 years and and you have to go through bsc and MD program. dont confuse bsc with medical school. In pakistan you directly go from fsc to medical college but in foreign countries like uk and canada you need to complete a full course of approximately 3-4 yrs bsc. Then you go ahead and give ur mcat. Mcat does not just require ur academic score(not sure in uk) but it also require ur voluneterring, job hrs and other social work. You know what, I have even heard that people sometimes do phD to get into medical schools in here. its a whole of work and most importantly you are not sure whether spending 3-4 yrs of bsc would help you to get into med school.
My point is not to scare you but there are also lots of advantages of studying abroad eg. you get pratical experience with modern technology and teaching is way different, but if you are willing to serve 8-9 yrs of ur life and it can be more yrs depending on ur efficiency of completing courses and finshing off work load.
I would recommend you to have a whole picture of ther process of medicine in uk and then decide.


----------

